# Leadership



## daftandbarmy (11 Apr 2011)

Good thing I don't have this problem or someone would tell me about it (if they could shut me up for a minute)  ;D


When power makes others speechless: The negative impact of leader power on team performance

History has shown that possessing a great deal of power does not necessarily make someone a good leader. This paper explores the idea that power actually has a detrimental effect on leadership, especially with regard to how it affects open communication within a team. 

Research was conducted by Leigh Plunkett Tost of the University of Washington, Francesca Gino of Harvard Business School, and Richard P. Larrick of Duke University. Key concepts include:

•	Members of teams with high-power leaders are likely to keep quiet in meetings, both because high-power leaders talk a lot, meaning there's not much time for others to talk, and because of the perception—fair or not—that powerful people aren't interested in anyone else's ideas. This can result in a dearth of ideas during brainstorming sessions.

•	Leader power has a negative effect on team members' perceptions of the leader's ability and desire to engage in open communication. Because open communication is vital to any project, these perceptions can hurt team performance.

•	These negative effects of leader power can be virtually eliminated simply by clearly communicating the idea that every team member is individually instrumental to any given task at hand.

http://hbswk.hbs.edu/item/6649.html


----------



## Pieman (11 Apr 2011)

> Leader power has a negative effect on team members' perceptions of the leader's ability and desire to engage in open communication. Because open communication is vital to any project, these perceptions can hurt team performance.



A big 'agree' to that.


----------



## muskrat89 (14 Apr 2011)

Am taking a leadership class at Northern Arizona University right now. The course materials refer to this as the "Cowardice of Silence". I like that it is recognized.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Apr 2011)

My subordinates don't speak because, quite frankly, everyone realizes I've got all the bases covered; unless it's for something like consolation prizes for inadequacy -- you know, things completely out of my range.    ;D


----------



## PanaEng (14 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> My subordinates don't speak because, quite frankly, everyone realizes I've got all the bases covered; unless it's for something like consolation prizes for inadequacy -- you know, things completely out of my range.    ;D


 :rofl:

Twice in one week you make me do that...


----------



## PanaEng (14 Apr 2011)

Interesting, 
I've seen that many times.  Normally creative ppl suddenly dry up when someone that thinks out loud and talks louder comes in - not necessarily with better ideas.

How to deal with such ppl? Send them out on a task while the co-ord meeting is taking place? 
I've advised that person to keep his comments until the end and let others bring up ideas - gives him time to analyze the different suggestions, pick the best parts of each and when his turn comes up usually pipes in with the best solution - I may be perpetuating the idea-god image?


----------



## daftandbarmy (14 Apr 2011)

And then there's the other end of the spectrum, nonverbal communication:

The Chief Executive Officer of an oil company showed up at a refinery in a designer suit and tie to discuss the firm’s affairs with rank-and-file operators, electricians, and members of the warehouse staff—dressed in their blue, fire-retardant overalls.

After being introduced and walking carefully to the front of the room, he removed his wristwatch (let’s call it a Rolex) and quite visibly placed it on the lectern. The unspoken message: “I’m a very important man, I don’t like coming into dirty places like this, and I have exactly 20 minutes to spend with you.”

That message was quite different from the words he actually used to begin his comments: “I’m happy to be with you today.”

http://www.sia-hq.com/articles/TheSilentLanguageofLeadership


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Apr 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> And then there's the other end of the spectrum, nonverbal communication:
> 
> The Chief Executive Officer of an oil company showed up at a refinery in a designer suit and tie to discuss the firm’s affairs with rank-and-file operators, electricians, and members of the warehouse staff—dressed in their blue, fire-retardant overalls.
> 
> ...



But the unspoken msg could also be "_Your_ job here is important and I won't take up _your_ time....". At my work, the suits usually say that and I respect that... I don't want to be here as much as them, especially if they spew "Blah, blah, blah".

Non verbal comms could also be the Master Jack or Sgt that doesn't want to hear from the subordinates and you know they may/will berate you for your ideas, so you just stay shut up, like they want. I think Journeyman covered this point..... :-X

ME


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Apr 2011)

Sigs Pig said:
			
		

> But the unspoken msg could also be "_Your_ job here is important and I won't take up _your_ time....". At my work, the suits usually say that and I respect that... I don't want to be here as much as them, especially if they spew "Blah, blah, blah".
> 
> Non verbal comms could also be the Master Jack or Sgt that doesn't want to hear from the subordinates and you know they may/will berate you for your ideas, so you just stay shut up, like they want. I think Journeyman covered this point..... :-X
> 
> ME



And it has alot to do with the way the 'Blame Game' is played in your organization. Here's an example how it works in mine  ;D
http://www.maniacworld.com/which-is-the-guilty-dog.html


Effective leaders embrace failure 

Great success often comes from leaders who recognise when an idea or project hasn’t worked, then embrace the knowledge and turn the failure into a learning opportunity.

“Failure is inevitable in uncertain environments and, if managed well, it can be a useful thing” says Columbian Business School Professor Rita Gunter McGrath “organisations cannot possibly undertake the risks necessary for innovation and growth if they’re not comfortable with the idea of failing”.

The challenge is that we don’t design organisations to manage, mitigate and learn from failures, and as individuals we respond to failure and blame in different ways. 

Read on to learn more about how to increase your ability to learn from failure, and create an organisation which celebrates “intelligent failure”.

http://www.vldc.vic.gov.au/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=46:effective-leaders-embrace-failure&Itemid=17

http://blogs.hbr.org/ideacast/2011/03/who-do-you-blame-when-things-g.html


----------



## Danjanou (18 Apr 2011)

The non verbal aspect, and/or appearance is definitely a biggie  in communications and  social interaction.

A year or so ago I was voluntold to be in a wedding party for a friend. Now I own two Tuxes, but the bridezilla had a specific pattern/type that we'd all have to rent.

Saturday morning  I showed up a the Moores where the fitting/rent would be ( Moors I'd like to point out). I was the first to arrive and was dressed like most M-F 9-5 types on their weekend off,  jeans T-Shirt and leather jacket, and had forgone shaving. Plans for the rest of the day involved doing some yard work for the wife  so I dressed fort hat.

As no one else from the wedding party was there I decided to kill some time shopping for a new Navy Blazer for either Legion or Regimental Association. The "Fashion Consultant, " that's what was on his business card, not sales clerk, took one look at me and basically implied I may be better off at the Walmart at the other side of the mall. I was tempted to buy a blazer just to watch his expression as I ran through my collection of Gold/Platinum credit cards to pay for it. 

His colleagues for the fitting were equally condescending , some of the bridal party I will admit were a bit lost, other like myself are rather familiar with formal wear, and probably more so than the fashion consultant.

Naturally I made a point of wandering into the same store later in the week  after work in a nice hand tailored suit and watched the same staff fail to recognize me and fall all over themselves. While I window shopped for a blazer. I refused t buy from them of course and cancelled the rental while I was there.


----------



## a78jumper (29 Apr 2011)

Experienced this more than a few times myself.

The GM dealership in Pembroke comes to mind......I need a new car and was looking for something new but inexpensive. Wandered in and was basically ignored as it was a hot day and I was in shorts, t shirt and sandals (which probably did not meet the walking dress requirements of our CO). I 
finally got hold of a greasy looking sleasy salesperson, and he basically insinuated I could not afford the crappy car (Chevette) I was looking at, UNTIL he asked me my rank (a Captain at the time) and then he was falling all over himself to try to sell me a Corvette. I walked out and bought an import next time around.


----------

